# Quiet Rooster?



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

What breed has the quietest Roosters.
I want my eggs fertilized as quiet as possible!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

There's no such thing as a "quiet Rooster"


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

i agree, if you want quiet then just dont have a rooster. any/EVERY rooster we had made plenty of noise.


----------



## DayBird (Jul 26, 2004)

I have found that volume is somewhat relative to size. I don't know what size hen you want to produce fertilized eggs from, but little Old English Game Bantams, Dutch Bantams and Serama Bantams all seem to have their volume knobs turned down compared to big roosters.


----------



## Missy M (Mar 2, 2007)

At first I was worried about "rooster noise", but I love the sound. If I'm in bed in the morning and don't hear them I feel like something is wrong.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

You know, if someone could breed up a quiet rooster for urban homesteads, it would be pretty popular.  Personally I like the noise, but not everyone wants to be woken up by their neighbor's roo.


----------



## mitchell3006 (Apr 1, 2010)

I think that the term we are hunting is oxymoron.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

Oh, come on, you guys can breed up anything!! Let's find a roo that doesn't crow for those poor people that have city chickens!


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

While there is a demand for a quiet rooster it wouldn't be worth the effort of selective breeding for such a thing.
Think about all of the roosters hatched each year then compare the number of quiet roosters needed.
Just not worth the effort.


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

I agree with pancho. Few of those who want or need such a thing are in a position to establish long term breeding programs that will need to rely on the steady availablity of quiet roosters. I doubt that many would pay what someone would need to charge for a quiet rooster, to recoup his investment that went into creating it. 
As Americans we have turned into a nation of sissies, so far removed from the agricultural world it's not even funny. Many people nowadays will rally around the cause to drive a rooster out of a suburban neighborhood, not so much because the noise actually bothers them, but just out of the novelty and excitement of creating a battle that they know that they can win. Our local governments have fostered this atmosphere. In many parts of Europe, it is nothing for every other household to own some small and medium sized livestock, in what we would consider typical suburban neighborhoods. One of the differences is that people there have more respect for their neighbors and their own property. They keep things clean and attractive looking. They don't allow them to become eyesores or to get overcrowded with animals.


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

I had a bantam brahma roo who was so quiet it was odd. We bought him as an adult, and the next morning I had the windows open, and heard the softest crow. In confusion, I went out to the pen and hid behind a tree to listen. Again. No louder than a quiet speaking voice. 

I told him he was a good little roo and he could hang outside the bedroom window all he wanted, if that's all thus fuss he was planning to make. I've had hens who clucked louder when they laid an egg. Pretty too, all golden and fluffy.

I say "bantam" but he was as large as some of my smaller standard hens. Just very small for a brahma. 

Despite that, I think it's individual more than breed. I've had sebrights and OEG's about deafen me. Go to a livestock flea market and see if you can find a roo with a lower volume. If you do, buy him. Mine did need some attitude adjustment, he came after me a few times, but he caught me on a bad day and I put the fear of Jen into him. No more sneak-up-and-spur attacks from him.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

My Barnevelder isn't very loud. He does crow in the mornings before I get out to turn the animals out for the day. Throughout the day, he crows maybe a handful of times when the hens leave and get out of his sight for long periods of time. He's a pretty laid back kinda guy, lol. His 1/2 barnie son is pretty quiet too. He'll be leaving soon so I don't know if he'll get louder when he's away from a dominant roo.


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

well maybe I can de-crow one like they debark a dog:viking:.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

It's an individual thing. The problem with even trying to breed for it is it's also a dominance thing. I've got a really handsome black and red fellow I barely ever hear a peep out of and when he does it's not loud.
If anyone wants him, they are more then welcome to him - but I can't promise he won't crank up the noise if he finds he's the only rooster strutting.


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Otter said:


> It's an individual thing. The problem with even trying to breed for it is it's also a dominance thing. I've got a really handsome black and red fellow I barely ever hear a peep out of and when he does it's not loud.
> If anyone wants him, they are more then welcome to him - but I can't promise he won't crank up the noise if he finds he's the only rooster strutting.


It does tend to make you a little quieter when there is someone to slap you down when you get a little loud.


----------

